# Walmart supports 'common sense' gun control



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess it is time to dump another anti-freedom chump.



> New York (CNN Business) - Walmart CEO Doug McMillon said Thursday the company supports strengthening some gun measures in the United States after more than 20 people were killed in an attack on a Walmart in El Paso, Texas.
> 
> Although McMillon stopped short of endorsing a specific bill or plan, he said Walmart is encouraged that consensus is building for "common sense" legislation to prevent mass shootings.
> 
> "We're encouraged that broad support is emerging to strengthen background checks and to remove weapons from those who have been determined to pose an imminent danger," McMillon said in a statement Thursday. "We believe the reauthorization of the Assault Weapons ban should be debated to determine its effectiveness in keeping weapons made for war out of the hands of mass murderers."


https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/15/business/walmart-gun-control/index.html


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Two words that if I never hear again in my life, that make me want to vomit, pertaining to guns are, "common sense", and "assault" whatever. I almost gag when I hear them used.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why should the libtard left be able to monopolize on the words common sense? Every rebuttal to gun control should include the words "common sense". As in "Its common sense, if a bad guy has a gun and I don't, I'm in trouble." Gosh, I get so fed up sometimes!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody with even a little common sense wouldn't support a GD lib. So it must be a new and unusual idea as they have no clue what it is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I go to Walmart about once every 4 or 5 years, so a complete boycott will be easy.

The writing is on the wall. I never thought I would see it, but this gun control band wagon is now rolling down hill and picking up steam.
Y'all can pretend we still have control over it, but in a matter of years most types of guns will be banned.
Is that 5 years? 10?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe Walmart should have considered having security at their front door? 

I have always wondered how they decide if their store needs security or not. I have 4 Walmarts within a short distance of me. Two have actual armed security at the front. Two have little old ladies checking your receipts.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Maybe Walmart should have considered having security at their front door? .....


Oh, good god, NO! A good guy with a gun doesn't work. Some high school kids told me that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Maybe Walmart should have considered having security at their front door?
> 
> I have always wondered how they decide if their store needs security or not. I have 4 Walmarts within a short distance of me. Two have actual armed security at the front. Two have little old ladies checking your receipts.


And the little old ladies really check the receipts line for line I am here to tell you. After having spent 20 mins in the returns isle, then checking out with other items said little old lady discovered the girl at the register charged me the wrong amount for something and that I'd have to get back into the returns isle. My response. "I just spent 20 mins in the return isle, I'm not GETTING back into that line." It's ridiculous. Makes me hate the Walmart experience all the more and want to go elsewhere. So, they let me swap it out for the cheaper priced item in the end. Just dumb. maybe a .47c difference I owed them. Had they owed me, they'd have let me go.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"Common sense". Whose?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> And the little old ladies really check the receipts line for line I am here to tell you. After having spent 20 mins in the returns isle, then checking out with other items said little old lady discovered the girl at the register charged me the wrong amount for something and that I'd have to get back into the returns isle. My response. "I just spent 20 mins in the return isle, I'm not GETTING back into that line." It's ridiculous. Makes me hate the Walmart experience all the more and want to go elsewhere. So, they let me swap it out for the cheaper priced item in the end. Just dumb. maybe a .47c difference I owed them. Had they owed me, they'd have let me go.


I have a response when they want to stop me. "My transaction is done, here. Get a warrant."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not surprising that an organization that has made billions on communist goods supports the removal of God Given Rights.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was a somewhat regular shopper at WM, but no longer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The nearest Wallyworld is 45 minutes away in another state.
Country life is wonderful.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm kind of a "free range protestor." I've never purchased anything at WM (that I can remember), so technically I have been been boycotting them for years.

Oh, I'll read the knife magazines at B&N, and then put them back on the rack neatly, but then what "authors" think is a 'knife' is nowhere close to what I think!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm about fed up with the whining from these weak-kneed sissies.

If I want a "weapon of war", I should be able to have a "weapon of war". You know why? BECAUSE THE %#[email protected] 2ND AMENDMENT WAS WRITTEN FOR THAT EXACT REASON!!!!!
How does a "militia" properly go about "ensuring the security of a free state" without equal available force to meet the potential threat of an invading army? Hmmm???? Anyone????

"Your AR-15 can't stop an army! They have machine guns and grenades and tanks."
To which I reply...
"Then, according to the intent of the 2nd amendment, I should have those too."
"........ *crickets*.........."

Justices Clarence Thomas and the late Antonin Scalia hinted at this in some of their opinions, but were not ready to overturn things just yet.

There should be no talk of an "assault weapons ban", and instead we should be demanding to have our full rights restored starting with repeals of the National Firearms Act and Gun Control Act.

Ask yourself this, or ask others who just don't seem to get it...
"Is a human right worth the cost of human lives?"
If you, or anyone else, answers with "no", then you/they don't deserve any.

Yes, my right to self-defense and self-preservation DOES mean that bad people may abuse that right to do bad things. That is NOT my fault, and I should NOT be punished in any way, shape, or form because of it. PERIOD!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I have a response when they want to stop me. "My transaction is done, here. Get a warrant."


I like that. I guess I'll use that the next time at Walmart. I've always tried to be respectful of them; not take away their dignity at Costco. There they usually they just pretend to check the shopping cart and then tell you to have a nice day. But the ladies at Walmart are over the top. They really check and everyone else has to stand in line behind you waiting for their turn to be sure they're not shoplifting. In the end, I think it'll cost them money because I'm already avoiding the place as much as possible due to this inconvenience.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Maybe Walmart should have considered having security at their front door?
> 
> I have always wondered how they decide if their store needs security or not. I have 4 Walmarts within a short distance of me. Two have actual armed security at the front. Two have little old ladies checking your receipts.


There is always an off duty cop, in uniform at my Wal Mart, with his police car parked out front. I have to hand it to that store, they got that part right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> There is always an off duty cop, in uniform at my Wal Mart, with his police car parked out front. I have to hand it to that store, they got that part right.


Yet, for some reason, schools aren't allowed to do that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yet, for some reason, schools aren't allowed to do that.


Here in Florida, they passed a bill to arm teachers, and some of them are armed. But, it is the county school admin that decides if they can pack a gun or not. It is messed up, that is for sure.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Here in Florida, they passed a bill to arm teachers, and some of them are armed. But, it is the county school admin that decides if they can pack a gun or not. It is messed up, that is for sure.


Imagine the consequences of something bad like a shooting takes place, then having to answer for the decision to not allow teachers to carry?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Imagine the consequences of something bad like a shooting takes place, then having to answer for the decision to not allow teachers to carry?


Our county is one of the most conservative in the state.
Yet, the teachers union persuaded the school superintendent to block arming teachers.
The county sheriff instead has to find money in the budget to hire and train more school resource officers.

If there's a school shooting here, the union won't be blamed - the gun will.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yesterday I was at Walmart with daughter buying foodstuffs.
We went through the self checkout machines with quite a bit of food and soft drinks in the lot.
All the stuff was bagged and paid for, and we proceeded to the door.
This retard of a guy who was less than 50 feet from the machine we checked out on, asked to see our receipt.
I told him no, he asked again and I said "F" you, it is my property. 
You want to try and stop me, call the cops, you have no legal right to detain me, put a hand on me and you will regret it.
I proceeded to walk out the door and go to my Cherokee, then home.
I had it out with the manager about 6 months ago on this action, he agreed with what I told him and said he would educate the inspectors..
I told him i would show the slip to whoever if it was a 100% review not random inspection which suggest a crime is presently being committed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our county is one of the most conservative in the state.
> Yet, the teachers union persuaded the school superintendent to block arming teachers.
> The county sheriff instead has to find money in the budget to hire and train more school resource officers.
> 
> If there's a school shooting here, the union won't be blamed - the gun will.


You're right, of course. Unless we can get some kind of break somehow we're doomed. St. Gabriel Possenti - Patron Saint of Gun Owners, pray for us.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Imagine the consequences of something bad like a shooting takes place, then having to answer for the decision to not allow teachers to carry?


We will only be able to image what will happen.... 'cuz MSM will not report on it.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

1skrewsloose said:


> Two words that if I never hear again in my life, that make me want to vomit, pertaining to guns are, "common sense", and "assault" whatever. I almost gag when I hear them used.


I agree, you know when they use the CS phrase, they mean "Turn in ALL your guns "


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We will only be able to image what will happen.... 'cuz MSM will not report on it.


I was checking out the reviews on this book, written a few years ago, _Surviving a Mass Killer Rampage: When Seconds Count, Police Are Still Minutes Away _

I thought it looked good. I have a kid in high school. I'm thinking it'd be a good idea to get her some kind of bulletproof insert for her school bag. You just never know these days.

ETA: may get a few of these for kids in college, too. I need a bulk price!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not just the left we have to worry about. The enemy is within the gates and this POS Rino needs to go.

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/po...0190819-fnrwfheu3rgplbyo45no3q7soa-story.html


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I was especially irked by that goon who decided to wear his AR15 and molle gear into a walmart...because he wanted to see if they would actually support his 2nd amendment rights.
And he did it just days after 2 shootings in WalMart stores.
I was surprised that WalMart didn't pivot and ban all carry of firearms in their stores.
What a schmuck that guy was. Was he trying to get them to bad CCW?

That would suck if they did ban CCW.
It would be another place where I would not shop.
As soon as I see that sign in the door, I go somewhere else.
Businesses have a right to prohibit the carry of firearms, and I have a right to boycott companies that support gun control.

I don't go anywhere without my CCW.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I was checking out the reviews on this book, written a few years ago, _Surviving a Mass Killer Rampage: When Seconds Count, Police Are Still Minutes Away _
> 
> I thought it looked good. I have a kid in high school. I'm thinking it'd be a good idea to get her some kind of bulletproof insert for her school bag. You just never know these days.
> 
> ETA: may get a few of these for kids in college, too. I need a bulk price!


Better get it now before body armor is forbidden......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> I was especially irked by that goon who decided to wear his AR15 and molle gear into a walmart...because he wanted to see if they would actually support his 2nd amendment rights.
> And he did it just days after 2 shootings in WalMart stores.
> I was surprised that WalMart didn't pivot and ban all carry of firearms in their stores.
> What a schmuck that guy was. Was he trying to get them to bad CCW?
> ...


It is self centered, selfish, egotistical SOB's like that who screw things up for everyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> I was especially irked by that goon who decided to wear his AR15 and molle gear into a walmart...because he wanted to see if they would actually support his 2nd amendment rights.
> And he did it just days after 2 shootings in WalMart stores.
> I was surprised that WalMart didn't pivot and ban all carry of firearms in their stores.
> What a schmuck that guy was. Was he trying to get them to bad CCW?
> ...


Dmitriy Andreychenko's stunt didn't bother me a bit. Open carry of rifles and handguns is legal in MO.

Free Society has risks.

I'm curious if the charges of "Suspision of Making a Terrorist Threat" even stuck. None of the articles actually mention exactly what he said that was construed as a Terrorist Threat?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is self centered, selfish, egotistical SOB's like that who screw things up for everyone.


It's those same folks who will lead the charge and be ready to die to defend our rights too, should the time come.
We may disagree with his methods, but he was willing to be arrested and potentially shot to exercise his God-given, 2nd amendment protected, right to self defense.
Are we?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m not a show off, and have little tolerance for those that are.
Too bad someone didn’t shoot his butt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm not a show off, and have little tolerance for those that are.
> Too bad someone didn't shoot his butt.


You do understand, shooting him for doing nothing more than exercising a right is tantamount to shooting you for the same thing.
You want that to be the answer?
There are those in our government right now who want it too...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You do understand, shooting him for doing nothing more than exercising a right is tantamount to shooting you for the same thing.
> You want that to be the answer?
> There are those in our government right now who want it too...


I could have very easily felt my life was in danger from this guy, and used deadly force in self defense.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Better get it now before body armor is forbidden......


Have it, sets of three levels, all issued by the police department I worked for, all registered in my name with some fed agency that I forget who.
I carry a level 3A on the back seat of my Grand Cherokee all the time, it covers the 4 Galil mags in their east block carrier.

Every time I go to Walmart I have two handguns on me and daughter has at least one.
The two in my area that includes a super store do not sell guns (modern firearms) at all.
I am rural and either is at least 15 miles from me.
What I buy there is the cheapest price I can find for the products, mostly foodstuffs.
The lowlife that patronizes these two stores is amazing, and the reason I carry two, plus 4 extra mags and one speed loader.
For fresh veggies I drive 18 miles to an Asian market where the quality is unbelievable and a third less in price.
Beansprouts are $1.19 a pound and fresh daily, green peppers are $1.59 a pound, both are 50% cheaper than the markets local to me, plus everything is fresher.

A PS on the armor, whoever it was registered with also paid for it!
And it met federal standards for the level.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm for Constitutional Open Carry everywhere in the USA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't open carry anywhere, I don't want anyone to know that I am armed, sometimes with 3 guns.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Conceal carry in public, when camping on our property, I open carry.....to me, common sense gun control is one shot, one kill, never shoot twice, you give away your location.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm for Constitutional Open Carry everywhere in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 99745


In a perfect world, Mr Slippy. But for now I suppose we've got to be careful how we play our cards, save when we really need to.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> In a perfect world, Mr Slippy. But for now I suppose we've got to be careful how we play our cards, save when we really need to.


Agreed.
With the recent shootings, plus an incident of a guy with loaded rifle and body armor walking into a Walmart (and getting removed by police), plus an incident where an individual made statements about wanting to kill 100 people to "set a new record", plus other incidents, only a fool looking for attention would go walking into a public area openly carrying a rifle.
It is NOT helping ANY 2nd Amendment issue, and in fact would be considered counter productive by most people.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ooops, wrong thread/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I could have very easily felt my life was in danger from this guy, and used deadly force in self defense.


C'mon man, we can't shoot someone based on our feelings. He posed no threat to anyone from what I saw. The presence of a gun, even with body armor, does not automatically apply the label "active threat" to the wearer.
You'd be a murderer.

He would certainly deserve a discerning look, and might make you uncomfortable enough to want to leave, but he did NOTHING wrong. Shooting him would make YOU the criminal.
We don't need a reputation for being trigger happy killers. THAT is a surefire way to have our rights stripped.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure there was a time and a place where the government did not hold power over the people so bear with me as I try and explain where I'm going with this and how it relates to Open Carry.

Has anyone ever been to a local City or Town meeting? If not check some of them out on YouTube. Often during these City Meetings, there are many valid concerns from citizens. At every meeting I've ever been to and most that I have seen on YouTube, the Council Members/Mayors treat the citizens with contempt and borderline disgust, as if the citizens who pay their salaries and make it possible for the city or town to exist, are wasting their time. As if their time is more valuable than the citizens time.

That same scenario flows over to most other government offices...County Tax Offices, State Driver and Motor Vehicle Offices, Federal Offices...Most citizens who enter these offices are treated like sheep...and most act the part as they are hustled through the "system" to get done whatever it is that needs done so that they can continue their lives...

So a true freedom loving man has to ask himself...Why am I putting up with this crap and being "bribed" by the very entity that I support for a..."Drivers License, Marriage License, Hunting License, Business License, or to Pay Taxes on Land that I own, Or to beg for the right to carry a firearm to protect myself, blah, blah blah... etc etc etc..

*Now that same freedom loving man then asks himself..."Would these government flunkies treat me like shit if I had a phuckin' M4 strapped over my shoulder when I asked the school superintendent why he feels the need to teach nonsense like multi-transgenderism or who can use the little girls bathroom or why homosexuality needs to be taught to my 3rd grader?*

HELL TO THE DAMN NO. THOSE COWARDLY GOVERNMENT BASTARDS WOULDN'T DO HALF THE BULLSHIT THAT THEY DO IF YOU AND I MARCHED INTO A DMV WITH A FN-FAL AND 5 MAGS and politely asked for a ticket to get in line to reinstate my license....

People Listen and Listen well, a Tyrannical Government exists and it gets stronger and stronger every damn day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm sure there was a time and a place where the government did not hold power over the people so bear with me as I try and explain where I'm going with this and how it relates to Open Carry.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to a local City or Town meeting? If not check some of them out on YouTube. Often during these City Meetings, there are many valid concerns from citizens. At every meeting I've ever been to and most that I have seen on YouTube, the Council Members/Mayors treat the citizens with contempt and borderline disgust, as if the citizens who pay their salaries and make it possible for the city or town to exist, are wasting their time. As if their time is more valuable than the citizens time.
> 
> ...


If only one of our founders had echoed this sentiment...

Oh... wait.

"What country can preserve it's liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon & pacify them."
-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> C'mon man, we can't shoot someone based on our feelings. He posed no threat to anyone from what I saw. The presence of a gun, even with body armor, does not automatically apply the label "active threat" to the wearer.
> You'd be a murderer.
> 
> He would certainly deserve a discerning look, and might make you uncomfortable enough to want to leave, but he did NOTHING wrong. Shooting him would make YOU the criminal.
> We don't need a reputation for being trigger happy killers. THAT is a surefire way to have our rights stripped.


It is stupid stunts like this that will turn the majority of Americans against gun rights.
And that is exactly what it was - a stunt.
"Hey, look at me!"
But that's OK. A few years from now you'll get to complain about even more infringement on the 2nd Amendment.
And wonder what the heck happened.
I've only got a few years left, but you'll have more time to think about it, as this country slides into a Socialist shithole.

An experienced tactician learns to choose his fights.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is stupid stunts like this that will turn the majority of Americans against gun rights.
> And that is exactly what it was - a stunt.
> "Hey, look at me!"
> But that's OK. A few years from now you'll get to complain about even more infringement on the 2nd Amendment.
> ...


"Choosing" which fights to have and which to compromise on has lead us to where we are.
When it comes to a RIGHT, you should always FIGHT!

Just don't go shooting people randomly because you "feel" something, please.
Thanks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm sure there was a time and a place where the government did not hold power over the people so bear with me as I try and explain where I'm going with this and how it relates to Open Carry.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to a local City or Town meeting? If not check some of them out on YouTube. Often during these City Meetings, there are many valid concerns from citizens. At every meeting I've ever been to and most that I have seen on YouTube, the Council Members/Mayors treat the citizens with contempt and borderline disgust, as if the citizens who pay their salaries and make it possible for the city or town to exist, are wasting their time. As if their time is more valuable than the citizens time.
> 
> ...


I wish I could like this a 100 times! You are correct, "We The People" are no longer in control of this Government. We are but sheeple, to be managed and controlled.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Imagine the consequences of something bad like a shooting takes place, then having to answer for the decision to not allow teachers to carry?


Dems have crapped all over gun carrying Americans ever since I can recall, with no consequences. The Pinellas County Sheriff is a loud proponent of teachers having guns, but there is unreal resistance to it by the schools. 
Those pencil pushers should be charged preemptively with interference, and tossed in jail.The school admins must be charged with crimes, if they fail to implement the plans for teachers to carry. But they won't be.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Dems have crapped all over gun carrying Americans ever since I can recall, with no consequences. The Pinellas County Sheriff is a loud proponent of teachers having guns, but there is unreal resistance to it by the schools.
> Those pencil pushers should be charged preemptively with interference, and tossed in jail.The school admins must be charged with crimes, if they fail to implement the plans for teachers to carry. But they won't be.


Something's gotta give.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Something's gotta give.


And it will be American gun owners.
Unless several thousand in each state band together and do civil disobedience protests, on a regular basis, the 2nd Amendment will continue to be eroded little by little.

And frankly, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And it will be American gun owners.
> Unless several thousand in each state band together and do civil disobedience protests, on a regular basis, the 2nd Amendment will continue to be eroded little by little.
> 
> And frankly, I don't see that happening.


Slow and deliberate is the plan. They don't have the nuts to confiscate, not yet anyway. Besides, they don't need to. They will tax, much like Warren's plan, and regulate the guns out of our hands. Ammunition will be the next thing they attack.

Most people don't actually have a clue as to why 2A exists. Think about it. When 2A was written the founding fathers had not just returned from a hunting trip, they just finished a war with a tyrannical government. It's about protecting us from a government That no longer governs with the people's consent. The left knows this full well. Thus, bring the frogs up to a slow boil.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And it will be American gun owners.
> Unless several thousand in each state band together and do civil disobedience protests, on a regular basis, the 2nd Amendment will continue to be eroded little by little.
> 
> And frankly, I don't see that happening.


The answer is education. People need to understand why the 2nd is so important. Our young voters need to understand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Children today are not taught American history, nor do they have what we called “civics class “ 50 years ago.
The worst thing done to American education was Jimmy Carter instituting the Federal Department Of Education.
Education is now in the hands of strong union forces and their ultra liberal politics.
The department of education is just one among many that needs to be abolished. Return control to LOCAL school boards.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> The answer is education. People need to understand why the 2nd is so important. Our young voters need to understand.


Unfortunately, they will not understand. They're already indoctrinated. And when the time comes for them to realize they need to take up arms against the tyranny, they'll resort to pitchforks and slingshots.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I told my daughter very early on to learn what the school wanted but know the truth. She went to U of M Twin cities, yes she speaks lib talk, said I was going to sell off my guns and if she wanted them or not. Her very stern answer.....YES I WANT THEM. So I guess there is hope.
@Annie, loved the vid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> The answer is education. People need to understand why the 2nd is so important. Our young voters need to understand.


I just watched that two days ago. Pretty decent crash course, lots of info covered. The subtle humor was appreciated.
Too bad it won't be required watching for the masses.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Unfortunately, they will not understand. They're already indoctrinated. And when the time comes for them to realize they need to take up arms against the tyranny, they'll resort to pitchforks and slingshots.


I fear you are correct.

Michigan, California, Georgia, Texas, Florida, NJ public schools: Islam glorified, Christianity vilified, US bashed


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost incomprehensible!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did not one of the members here post about a woman trying to buy a gun at Walmart???
According to the article listed below, she is a reporter!
I looked for the thread but missed it.

https://www.glennbeck.com/radio/wal..._campaign=20190823GBDAILY&utm_term=Glenn Beck

I will say no more, I might stress someone and get SLIPPIED!

OK, I found it, no gun for you, Marica


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> The answer is education. People need to understand why the 2nd is so important. Our young voters need to understand.


Basically, after all these years after the revolution, we have traded one tyrant 3000 miles away for some multitudes of tyrants here among us.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Government's gotten too big that's basically the problem.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Unfortunately, they will not understand. They're already indoctrinated. And when the time comes for them to realize they need to take up arms against the tyranny, they'll resort to pitchforks and slingshots.


Right, but it's an irrational fear because you can't stop guns with pitchforks and slingshots.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Right, but it's an irrational fear because you can't stop guns with pitchforks and slingshots.


They'll try 'safe spaces' and 'non-offensive labels' first.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Told you that Wally World were traitors.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/09/03/did-walmarts-ceo-forget-about-these-armed-heroes-who-stopped-massacres-at-his-stores-n2552550


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Dmitriy Andreychenko's stunt didn't bother me a bit. Open carry of rifles and handguns is legal in MO.
> 
> Free Society has risks.
> 
> I'm curious if the charges of "Suspision of Making a Terrorist Threat" even stuck. None of the articles actually mention exactly what he said that was construed as a Terrorist Threat?


He did it within days of 2 previous shootings at WalMarts.
He made us look bad, he made gun owners look like phallically-challenged goons.
It was an idiot move, and if he had been shot for it, it would have been a Darwin Award.

You have a right to free speech, but you do not have a right to yell "FIRE!" in a crowded building.
Walking into WallyMart within days of multiple mass murders while wearing an AR15 and molle gear is the 2nd amendment equivalent of yelling fire.

They are coming for your guns...don't make it easy for them to take them away.
Be a smart gun owner, and represent the community in good light.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> He did it within days of 2 previous shootings at WalMarts.
> He made us look bad, he made gun owners look like phallically-challenged goons.
> It was an idiot move, and if he had been shot for it, it would have been a Darwin Award.
> 
> ...


Had he been shot it would have been a travesty for the person who shot him. But, it was his right and it was legal for him to do what he did.

Just because some mentally ill kook killed some people days before does not eliminate our rights of today, or tomorrow.

As far as them "coming for my guns"...I've made it very clear my stance on anyone attempting to confiscate my legally owned property by force.


----------

